# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Books about inventions

## Muzix1

Any1 know a book about how to go about designing and marketing inventions is South Africa?

----------


## annie89

please can anyone provide me books for invention ...i want to increase my knowledge in inventions....so please help me.

----------


## Justloadit

> Any1 know a book about how to go about designing and marketing inventions is South Africa?


I do not know of anything like this, but if you contact the DTI, or Spoor and Fischer or Adams & Adams, they have an information pack which gives a pretty good detail of what is required when doing a provisional and final patent application.




> please can anyone provide me books for invention ...i want to increase my knowledge in inventions....so please help me.


Google is your best friend. Do a search on what you are thinking of inventing, and you will get tons of information. You can also search in free patents online

----------

